# recurrent miscarage



## kegans mum (Nov 8, 2005)

hi ladies, just wondering if anyone may have some info for me, last year (feb 21) i got my sterilisation reversed, op went well, since then ive fallen pregnant 4 times but the furthest ive managed to get is 9 weeks    , had a whole batch of tests done and they all came back normal there is nothing that the docs can see that is preventing me getting any further, so im really at a loss now and feel like im slowly loosing the plot, if anyone has been through the same or have any info at all i would be most gratefull


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

hi - i noticed you hadn't had a reply? There may be some peeps on the Pregnancy Loss board who may be able to offer better info, but I just wanted to say I am sorry for your losses.

I had tests after 2 m/c and no reason was found to indicate recurrent m/c, so as a "sporadic" miscarrier I was advised to keep going   

Did you see a m/c specialist? I was looked after by a pre-pregnancy unit which ruled everything out they could test for.  Could be worth you seeing if there is anyone different you can see?


----------



## still_hoping (Jan 23, 2007)

(((HUG))) i am so sorry for you losses. MC are horrible and the ttc rollercoster is bad enough with out all that.
I know it is so difficult to try and be positive with what has happened. I have only had 2 mc, but I did loose my dd, to a rare genetic condition. So the only thing I can say is that if your pg had a problem, better earlier than later.. I don't want to sound horrible, but you know what I mean. 
The doc has said there is nothing wrong with you and you seem to manage to get pg.. So they are all positive.
Wish you lots and lots of baby dust for a good healthy sticky one,
Lots of Love 
Bexx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I'd consider a referral to Liverpool Women's Hospital, for Siobhan Quenby's NKC trial...

xxx


----------

